# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  خطای Specified cast is not valid. (SqlManagerUI)

## moferferi

سلام
امروز یه بکاپ از sql هاستم گرفتم.وقتی اومدم اونا توی sql سیستم خودم restore کنم خطای زیر را میده
*Specified cast is not valid. (SqlManagerUI)*


قبلا مشکلی نداشتم.امروز با این مشکل برخورد کردم

----------


## Leila-2011

ورژن هر دوتا sql يكي هست ؟؟

----------

